# Reading > Religious Texts >  Abbadon --- Avenging Angel or Demon???

## BigDaddy_GFS

This isn't specifically about a religious text, so I'm uncertain this is an appropriate thread. However, I'm fascinated with this mythical figure, and he appears in many such texts.

Abbadon ....(aka....Abaddon, Apollyon) has been commonly referred to as the 'Angel of the Abyss' amd appears briefly in the Book of Revelations.

This is a passage referring to him. 
REVELATION 9:11 They have as king over them, the angel of the Abyss; his name in Hebrew is Abaddon, and in the Greek he has the name Apollyon. 

Abaddon and Apollyon both mean "destroyer."Who is this ruling spirit called the "Destroyer," who is released from the Abyss during God's wrath on mankind in the last days of this age?

Abbadon in some texts is considered to be a fallen angel, and whom may or may not have regained God's favor.

There are many conflicting accounts of who and what Abbadon is. He is said to be in league with Lucifer, and a King in Hell in some references. In others, he wrestled with Satan during the the Apocalypse and cast him into the Abyss, where he was ultimately defeated and bound.

Was Abbadon imprisoned in the Abyss by Satan, and then turned on his jailer?
Was he imprsoned by God for past sins, and was released to redeem himself?

Hero or villain? God's avenger, or simply a loose cannon?

I'm enthralled with this colprful, enigmatic figure. I welcome comments and input.

----------


## mono

I remember, years ago, reading of Abbadon in _The Bible_, but I guess I never really put a lot of thought into his character. It seems difficult to say with my present beliefs, but Abbadon sounds neither friend nor foe to anyone - perhaps more like a vigilante, as silly as it sounds, as it seems he works by his own accord and will.
Concepts of "fallen angel" and getting "cast into the abyss," with all due respect, I get a little skeptic about, but, no doubt, Abbadon represents something - a force, perhaps, that remains relatively neutral.
Thanks for the thread, very interesting.

----------


## BigDaddy_GFS

> I remember, years ago, reading of Abbadon in _The Bible_, but I guess I never really put a lot of thought into his character. It seems difficult to say with my present beliefs, but Abbadon sounds neither friend nor foe to anyone - perhaps more like a vigilante, as silly as it sounds, as it seems he works by his own accord and will.
> Concepts of "fallen angel" and getting "cast into the abyss," with all due respect, I get a little skeptic about, but, no doubt, Abbadon represents something - a force, perhaps, that remains relatively neutral.
> Thanks for the thread, very interesting.


I'm not especially devout. As a writer, I do a lot of research, and Abbadon is a mythicla figure I've latched onto. 
'Vigilante' is a term I use with regard to Abby. Taken as a whole, the conflicting accounts of his deeds paint a rich and colorful picture of a rogue angel who may have sinned in the past, but has made attempts to redeem himself.

A rogue angel. A fallen member of the Heavenly Court.

I don't subscribe to the black-and-white interpretations of good and evil, as are laid down in the scriptures. 
When I think of the term 'fallen', I don't necessarily see that as meaning 'having sinned, and is thus declared evil, and cast out of heaven'.
It may also mean 'demoted, and put on probation'.

----------


## mono

Very well said, BigDaddy, and very interesting.
I almost feared that I would offend you with some of my interpretations, but, in result, we obviously share a similar view. The term 'rogue angel' probably sounds the most accurate to my perception of Abbadon's myth.
I felt near to asking if the words Abbadon or Apollyon had any etymological meanings, but noticed your first post again, as 'destroyer.' It seems relevant also in Greek and Roman myth, the meanings of some of their names - the gods, goddesses, and mythical characters. Perhaps, all in all, Abbadon merely represents chaos and entropy.

----------


## BigDaddy_GFS

With further reading, there is evidence that he may be a fallen angel. There are quite a few notable angels who are listed as 'fallen'. Perhaps his rogueish nature supports the idea that angels are not merely servants of their deity, but rather have free will, Maybe they are powerful yet flawed creatures.

----------


## anpalidor

check it , its Anpalidor...

Fallen Angel of Despair

The Abyss is referred to as the void or hell in some circles.

It is also called Despair.

----------


## Rockin462

I always thought of Hell and the Abyss as 2 different places.
Hell is lawful but Evil.
The Abyss is Chaotic and Evil.
The Devils (Hell) and Demons (Abyss), though both evil oppose each other as well as good.
To be named the Destroyer, he must be Chaotic? And also to have been jailed by Satan, shows opposition. Freed somehow(possibly by God) from Satan's jail in hell, to return to the Abyss, where he dwells? Then freed from there to throw Satan into the Abyss. 
With this I ask, where is Hell? The Abyss is described as the burning lake of Fire and Brimstone to which all evil will be thrown.
If Lucifer(Satan) was given the order to protect the Garden of Eden. Perhaps hell is or is on Earth?
And the Fallen Angels, fallen from grace, but where do they exist if outside of Heaven? On Earth as well? In a separate plane called Hell? But not in the Abyss? As all evil has not been thrown there and locked away yet?
Sorry for falling off subject, but it is characters like Abbadon that bring these questions to me.

----------


## weepingforloman

Is it not likely that "Abbadon" is neither angel nor demon, but a personification or symbol for destruction? Revelation, after all, is an example of apocalyptic literature: it speaks in symbol, not fact. 
Sorry if any of this was previously said, I did not read the entire thread.

----------


## Broman

I had a chance to do some research into the meaning of these names and have come up with the following:

Apollyon = Apollo (Greek god of Science, Sports competition, Medicine, Oracle at Delphi)
Apollyon = Python (Giant serpent guarding the Oracle at Dephi, Black magic,
a Titan/Eternal destroyed supposedly by Apollo)

Since there is little difference between white magic (science, falsely so called) and black magic, it seems that the name is a play on words describing 
the transition from the taboo and fear of black magic to mans (so called) enlightenment to knowledge gained through observation, experimentation, and the mortar of theory.
This marriage of two ideologies will eventually end in the destruction of mankind as being deceived by Satan in trying to get to heaven by some other means other than Jesus Christ who is the only Way.
The bottomless pit obviously is the mind or imagination of man being opened to create the means to get to heaven, by worm hole, star gate, matter transfer, jump to hyper-space, folding space, warp coil, etc. as seen in science fiction novels and movies.
It is interesting that the present LHC (Large Hadron Collider) created by the Cern Labs is working on researching inter dimensional travel. Could this be the creation of the door by which the locust arrive? Your guess is as good as mine.

Abaddon = Abba which is interpreted in Hebrew as "Father."

Abaddon = Addoni which is interpreted in Hebrew as "Teacher/Master."

Hence, this is the exact opposite of the definition of God the father, who is by definition Master and Lord of all, but who seeks to be as a father with a heart of compasion for his children. Satan on the other hand tries to come as one who is a familiar (familiar spirit) but only wants to be ones master to destroy, kill and steal.
I hope this helps in your understanding, and may God Bless You.

----------


## Nefer7

Hello to every member of the forum.

As to Abbadon: It was mentioned in Milton's Paradise Regained as an Angel of Death.----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## weltanschauung

yeah, but in in milton's paradise lost, abaddon, the "angel of death" is also the messiah.
so, is jesus abaddon, the angel of the abyss? thats what the jehovah witnesses profess.
and if jesus is abaddon, who is also identified with satan, jesus is satan?
jesus is also said to be jehovah personified, so there it is, god is satan.
man, is christianism intentionaly misleading or what?

----------


## Nefer7

It depends of how it is interpreted. Abbadon is the Hebrew name of Apollion (Destroyer-Book of Revelation) and in ancient Jewish tradition it was used for part of Sheol (underworld) or Gehenna , in charge of its bottomless pit.

In the Old Testament was the valley below Jerusalem where idolatry was practiced (II Kings 23:10 Jeremiah 19:6) and where offals were later slowly burned

----------


## shawnnweed

I wrote a book called Abbadon. Few have read it. In my book he was a highlevel demon 13 feet tall, black and red, yellow eyes with the tusks of a pig protruding from his lower jaw. He lead a group of demons and attacked and destroyed nearly all mankind in exchange for ruling over hell for 1000 years. God promised not to destroy the world by flood, this time he destroyed it by fire. my e-mail address is shawnnweed at hotmail dot com if you would like to read it. It's 270 pages and take place in the near future 2057.

----------


## The Atheist

> I wrote a book called Abbadon. Few have read it. In my book he was a highlevel demon 13 feet tall, black and red, yellow eyes with the tusks of a pig protruding from his lower jaw. He lead a group of demons and attacked and destroyed nearly all mankind in exchange for ruling over hell for 1000 years. God promised not to destroy the world by flood, this time he destroyed it by fire. my e-mail address is shawnnweed at hotmail dot com if you would like to read it. It's 270 pages and take place in the near future 2057.


Outstanding! I'll have a look, I love demonic literature.

As far as I can tell, Abbadon is always claimed by the Dark Side - he is like Satan, a fallen angel, and as yet unredeemed.

As if he'd ever seek to be. Destroyer of souls, eater of minds.

Demon.

----------


## blazeofglory

> I wrote a book called Abbadon. Few have read it. In my book he was a highlevel demon 13 feet tall, black and red, yellow eyes with the tusks of a pig protruding from his lower jaw. He lead a group of demons and attacked and destroyed nearly all mankind in exchange for ruling over hell for 1000 years. God promised not to destroy the world by flood, this time he destroyed it by fire. my e-mail address is shawnnweed at hotmail dot com if you would like to read it. It's 270 pages and take place in the near future 2057.


Seem to be intersting in fact

----------


## Hadian

Abbadon is not really dark or light if you think about it, with out death and destruction there can be no rebirth and no new beginnings. Also could it be possible Abbadon is indeed a woman and not a man because that would be an interesting idea all angels and demons are said to be male not one is sited to be female.

----------


## Seamystic

I invoke The Angel Abbadon.

Abbadon can be a destroyer for the good of mankind, against the Sons and Daughters of Belial.

----------


## Mitaku

A take I have on it is that Abbadon/Appollyon is sent by God to destroy all of the false teachings that plague the world. Since the Truth which all other knowledge stands on can never be destroyed, I would say he is more of an Angel of Judgement than anything else, but not a Demon, nor a fallen Angel since he is there only to destroy at God's command. Not to set himself above anything else.

----------


## niteshade

The bible describes 2 different types of fallen angels. The first are those that were cast out of heaven with Satan, the second were those that choose to leave heaven to follow their own lusts. The second group are those angels who are already bound, in what the bible referrs to as everlasting chains of darkness. Rev 9 not only speaks of abbadon, but also of 4 angels bound in the river euphrates. My view is that abbadon is one of the angels who choose to leave, and is therefore bound in the pitt, to only be released to wreak havoc during the end times.This is only a theory, I have no conclusive proof that this is who he is or where he came from. Just remember that God can use all things for His purpose and glory and the horrors we read about in Rev, are Gods last attempt to turn the hearts of man toward Jesus! Also, from the text of rev 9, we read that the pitt is a prison, that a star falls to the earth and that the star was given the key to unlock the pitt. In another passage in rev, were it speaks of the war that occured in heaven, we read how when Satan, the dragon was cast out, that his tail drew 1/3 of the stars of heaven and cast them to earth. Therefore we can assume these stars are angels and that the star that was given the key to the pitt, is an angel also. if it takes a key to open the pitt, we can assume the pitt is a prison and that abbadon is being held there. One last thing, hell is not a place to be ruled over, or a place were any will have power. It is a place created by God, for those angels that rebeled and those that choose to leave of their on free will. It is a place of torment and a place where God will not be at all! It burns with his wrath and his jealousy and the only human spirits that will be there, are those that refused to accept the truth of Jesus Christ!

----------


## APOBADON

Rev-9, rev-20 kiasm

AT THE START OFTHE millennium, abadon chains the dragon, (satan) for 1000 years until the end of the millennium then final judgement is coming from God, OR CLOSE TO THAT ORDER

God bless one and God bless all. Glory to the Holy Trinity; God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit.
apollyan; perhaps the last in line-never going higher than 4th place.

Leviticus 11- what is healthy?. the Ten Commandments-still as accurate as ever.

That is not true.

He is not a God or demon.

that is not so, he is male and so is his arch nemesis-Lucifer

he will fall

True that after apologizing, he will not seek to be equal to God, Jesus or the Holy Spirit

rev-20-kiasm-abaddon will chain satan.

Perhaps after the expulsion of satan and the third who follow him, replacements are worthy to take their places.

----------


## JOEBTHUNDER

John, (having a future vision) sees a star, (angel) fall from heaven having the key to the bottomless pit. The angel, (abaddon aka apollyon) opens the pit and smoke blocks the view of the sun and moon. Locust's with the power of scorpions are released on earth. The loc/scorps will hurt those who don't have the seal, (moral's) of god in their minds. Creature's possibly symbolic prepare for battle. Their king, or leader is abaddon aka apollyon. They use non lethal force. Two more bad event's occur; the sixth trump sounds, (possibly signifying the antichrist emerging, and fooling people). The 4 angel's are released and a 1/3 of mankind is slain in a great battle, (or war). Those who are still alive and do not repent for their sins are punished with plagues.

----------


## Badreamer

Before the flood 7 top ranking angels rebelled with the Cherub who became satan. 10 cheif angels who were the leaders or commanders of 200 each. They made a pact/oath with each other and all went and took wives. The offspring were a spirit/human mix. There flesh was more like a living outer garment. The part angel...part of them, lived on when there bodies died.

Azazel was bound "hand and foot" and thrown into a "pit" in duadel(?) Most likely the great Giza pyramid is a monument over that spot, built by (or at least engineered by) his angelic brethren (fallen angels/cherubs).

Othere angels and some of the spirits of the nephilim were imprisoned as well.
Satan request the spirits of the nephilim be left free under his authority to test men. God allowed him 1/10th of them, the rest were imprisoned with there fathers till the time of the end.

The 7 heads of the beast sybolize the original 7 leaders/rulers of the angelic rebels. The one slaughtered to death equals the angel of the abyss. The one who was but is not, and is about to ascend out of the abyss.

The locusts are the spirits of the nephilim..demons like the ones in Mark5:11-13.Luke10;19)
He will be released July-9th-2013.Daniel:7;25) and the world will change..but it will be years until the actual END end.

----------


## Josh Catchlove

Abaddon/Abbadon/Apollyon get a bit of a mix in and people sometimes confuse them all with lucifer. 
If you go back to the original Latin translations of this characters creation then you will find that when Lucifer was cast from heaven someone had to stay down there with him and make sure he stayed in his cell. 
This was Abaddon's place, he is not a fallen angel. Rather a working angel, circling the gate of hell making sure none escape, including the humans he sees fit to drag there himself. Which is why he gets mixed up with death and vengeance and general being a demon because he lives essentially in hell. It's all rather loosely put into place but after a while Abaddon and Lucifer got tied in together but really they are different. Lucifer wanted to destroy mankind so God had the other angles cast him into hell which involved one volunteering to go and stay there ensure he never leaves his cell. 

Long story short. If your really interested look up the original Latin translations, anything after that is rather twisted by what people wanted it to say such as that they are the same and what not... 
I mean it's like Chinese whispers, translate re translate redefine re this re that. It just looses focus. If you read Latin then you could translate it yourself if you could be bothered. 

Very cool character though when it comes to myths regarding Angels and what not.

----------


## anax

> Long story short. If your really interested look up the original Latin translations, anything after that is rather twisted by what people wanted it to say such as that they are the same and what not... 
> I mean it's like Chinese whispers, translate re translate redefine re this re that. It just looses focus. If you read Latin then you could translate it yourself if you could be bothered.


Are you referring to the Bible? Latin versions of the Bible are still just translations. In fact I would argue that some modern English translations are more precise and accurate than the Latin Vulgate. 

Go learn Hebrew and Greek if you want to read it in the original.

If you are referring to some medieval demonologies, those can be fun to read but since they are written over a millennium after the original texts and in a totally different kind of cultural frame, they are pretty much worthless as a source of reference for what Abaddon originally was meant to represent.

----------


## timothyjackson

1 no one believes in greek myths and the bible surely doesn't. Now with that being said all demons in the bible are referred as Satans angels and satan is called Satan/Lucifer/Serpent but Abbodon isnt referred to as either. Revelations chapter 9 Abbodon is a star that was sent to earth and givin the key to the shaft of the abyss and this is true. He was crowned as Angel of the Abyss. 
If he was of Sayan he wouldve already had the key his duty is to open the abyss and summon the locusts. And trust i Barre witness to this truth believe it or not. And so on it isn't the Angel/Abbodon who sends the locusts to kill the witness because God told the locusts and Abbodon that the Locusts are only to torcher for five months but they turned on the witnesess and this has to be in Gods will because one the story is similar to Jesus Christ he couldnt be touched until he was done prophesying *** well as the witnesses. And Jesus and the witnesses are both risen from death. This obviously is because God wanted to show a miracle threw them. And revelations never says Abbadon was cast into hell like Lucifer and his demons are....... Reread the book of revelations from nine on back because the things that are being said. These made comment are well thought of but are made up this is True. Believe it or not.

----------


## Loftus

> I invoke The Angel Abbadon.
> 
> Abbadon can be a destroyer for the good of mankind, against the Sons and Daughters of Belial.


This is the closest idea for his real purpose, green eyed monsters are fairy tales, apart from if your mates see your cute girlfriend. For all we know it was Michael Landon who sought to open our eyes but failed for reasons only human nature can explain. The Bottomless Pit is easily described and felt by many on a daily basis, who is our angel if not Michael? The word "despair" comes to mind, and is spoken of as The Bottomless Pit, and it is, that is the hell on this Earth that is overlooked for a deeper meaning when it exists in our lives right now. The meanings are not meant to create visions of beasts that don't exist, they are meant for us to search inside our own souls and acknowledge others despair when it is apparent that mankind cannot achieve such a simple task as we all build our sand stairways to our own heavens.

----------

